# High Prolactin Levels & Fet?



## dubchick (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi there,
I've just had blood work done with my own gp, and he's said my prolactin levels are quite high.  We are due to go for an fet in April, and I'm worried that this will hinder our chances??
I also have pcos, so could it just be this? I've had my blood work done several times now, and my prolactin was never elevated. Hoping someone can help or has some experience of the same situation. 
Thanks guys
dubchick

Du


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

I would ask for a repeat blood test, and ask how high urs was... anything over 500 is "high" mine was 629 and 725 but apparently it can be upto 3000 so mine were slightly over not a great deal.


As it was raised twice I had to go and see a specilst to check all was ok- and it was.


It really can be that u were stressed on the day, and I think pcos could be linked (sure I read that somewhere) but I can only think with mine being raised was because I had a 40min motorway drive before work to get my bloods done.


I do know if it is majorly raised they can give u meds to rectify it.


Good luck xx


----------



## dubchick (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Hoping   I found out my level was 1350 so I'm on dostinex and they put me on eltroxin too as they want my thyroid down from 2.7 to 2.5 before transfer. 
So fingers crossed all will go well next month


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

At least ur getting sorted hun, that is a great sign. xx


----------

